# Buttons per Drag & Drop im GridBagLayout verschieben



## marting. (9. Feb 2010)

Hi
ich möchte gerne erzeugte Buttons innerhalb eines GridBagLayout verschieben können. Diese sollen also vom GridBagLayout automatisch angeordnet werden.
Da ich noch kaum Erfahrung mit GUI's habe und nahezu alle Tutorials mit Drap&Drop und den Layouts/Layout-Managern durchgelesen habe, jedoch sich keins um das verschieben von Buttons beschäftig, stehe ich leider auf dem Schlauch.

Ich hoffe ich finde hier kompetente Hilfe und Antworten zu diesem Thema.

gruß

Martin


----------



## Michael... (10. Feb 2010)

1. Denke, dass das GridBagLayout (und alle anderen LayoutManager) eher ungeeignet ist.
--> eigenen LayoutMangager schreiben
2. DnD ist ja eigentlich dazu gedacht Elemente aus einer Komponente in eine andere zu verschieben (Zugehörigkeit) und nicht um Kompnonenten innerhalb einer zu verschieben (Position)
--> mit MouseListener selbst implementieren


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> 2. DnD ist ja eigentlich dazu gedacht Elemente aus einer Komponente in eine andere zu verschieben (Zugehörigkeit) und nicht um Kompnonenten innerhalb einer zu verschieben (Position)
> --> mit MouseListener selbst implementieren



Wie kommst du zu Annahme 2? Ich hab auch ein JPanel und darin kann man JComponent(Buchseiten) anordnen und per drag and Drop verschieben, damit man die Seiten anordnen kann wie man will.

Also ich würde ein TransferObjekt machen, dann DragListener und DropListener 

Lesson: Drag and Drop and Data Transfer (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing)
 Würde erstmal ein einfaches Beispiel zum Einarbeiten nehmen und dann dich deinem Problem nähern...
Komponenten verschieben mit nem LayoutManager ist nicht ganz so  einfach, wie oben bereits erwähnt musst du auch eventuell einen eigenen machen.


----------



## marting. (10. Feb 2010)

Wieso meint ihr, dass der GridBagLayout Manager dafür ungeeignet wäre?

Was ist der Grundsätzliche unterschied zwischen MouseListener und DragListener/DropListener?
Gibt es für diese Listener evtl. Vorlagen oder ein gutes Tutorial an das ich mich halten kann?

Bzgl. der weiteren Vorgehensweise würde ich mit Hilfe des MouseListeners bzw. DragListener/DropListener je nach Aktion die Position des jeweiligen Buttons im GridBagLayout übertragen. Ich möchte somit später eine Möglichkeit implementieren diese anordnung der Buttons an den entsprechenden Positionen zu speichern und zu laden. Also eine art Editor um die Position von Buttons fest zu legen und das ganze mit Hilfe von GridBagLayout zu verwalten.


----------



## Michael... (10. Feb 2010)

Wollte damit eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich DnD zu aufwendig finde (kann mich aber auch täuschen), da die Komponente das Element bereits kennt/besitzt und ich eigentlich nur die Position ändern muss.


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Wollte damit eigentlich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich DnD zu aufwendig finde (kann mich aber auch täuschen), da die Komponente das Element bereits kennt/besitzt und ich eigentlich nur die Position ändern muss.



Aso ok =)... Ja aber das schöne an DnD ist halt man die ganzen Actions und die dazugehörigen Icons hat z.B. wenn man etwas in einen "verbotenen" bereich dropen will. Und wie gesagt das 1. mal ist es bestimmt nicht ganz einfach aber wenn man es ein paar mal macht und die Klassen kennt ist es gar nicht so schwer. Und außerdem geht es dann auch recht einfach ein Drag Image zu erstellen, was man bei einem MouselIstener alles selber machen muss.

Bevor du dir über laden und speichern Gedanken machst, mach oben das Tutorial durch und versuch mal einfach ein paar Komponenten hin und her zu schieben und dann kommt der nächste Schritt. Also ich würde mir ein JFrame mit JPanel anlegen und darin mal ein paar Komponenten verschieben und das dann in deinem Projekt umsetzen.

Der grundsätzliche Unterschied ist dass der MouseListener eben MouseEvents handelt und der DragListener drag events und der DropListener drop events ... d.h. Bei Drag and Drop Listener kannst du regeln was gedraggt werden kann und wo es gedroppt werden darf usw. Bei MouseListener müsstes du sowas alles selber erarbeiten.


----------



## marting. (4. Mrz 2010)

Hi nochmal.
So ich möchte schonmal mitteilen was ich schon geschaft habe und wo ich mir sicherlich noch gedanken machen muss.
Zunächst einmal was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:

Layout: GridbagLayout
Komponenten: JButtons
Funktionen die ich auf Buttons ausüben kann:
-Button markieren
-Markierte Buttons löschen
- Button mit entsprechender x, y - Koordinate des Gridbaglayouts verschieben (Falls x,y - Koordinate durch einen anderen Button belegt, verschiebe ab dieser Position gesamte Spalte bzw. gesamte Zeile nach unten bzw. rechts um den Button dort zu plazieren)


Was ich noch implementieren möchte:
-graphisches Drag and Drop auf die Buttons

So und da stellt sich jetzt meine Frage. Ich habe mir gedacht ein GlassPaneLayout zu erstellen, welches mein GridBagLayout nutzt um dann darauf graphisch annimiert drag&drop auszuüben.
Sprich:
Button markieren und zb. rechts neben einen Butten ziehen und loslassen (Button wird rechts neben den anderen Button plaziert)

Das Problem was sich jedoch für mich ergibt ist, ich muss irgendwie beim droppen an die x,y - Koordinate aus dem GridBagLayouts dran kommen. Wie mache ich das am sinnvollsten?


----------

